# Autopilot summon/FSD for streamlining service center operations



## materialpointmethod (Jul 1, 2017)

Has anyone considered the potential for advanced summon/FSD to let the cars drive themselves from the service center parking lots into the workshop halls and onto the lift by themselves? How much time wouldn't this free up for the service technicians... And if the car is unable to drive, at least it can drive itself back out after repairs.
Even if not all owners have paid for the advanced summon/FSD, I believe it's primarily a software setting that could be toggled at a whim by the service center after the car has been dropped off.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Wouldn't humans still be involved in deciding which cars go into the service bays and how to juggle the cars in the parking lot to free up the next one(s) for service? Considering how timid and tentative Summon is when merely backing a car out of a garage or parking space, I can't imagine how it would deal with moving multiple cars around and getting a specific one over to the correct bay. Better and faster to let humans do that.


----------



## materialpointmethod (Jul 1, 2017)

Not for the advanced summon which Tesla advertises as "finding you anywhere in a parking lot", which is also what Elon Musk said at the time they unveiled the D and talked about autopilot summon.
As for deciding which car, that's just a decision that can be made by service planning software at the SC or at the technician's discretion. The car's connected so it "just" needs the command to drive somewhere.. Provided there is enough parking space, it's a matter of navigating, though, which is not really a solved problem (I believe state of the art is Boston Dynamics' newest Spot mini). But I believe it would be doable in a rather controlled parking lot and workshop layout.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

That is a novel use case. I think the big one for me is:

park at (super)charger at mall (potentially in a queueueueueue)
go 'do' mall.
charge til' set limit (including summon pulling into stall at queue time if not immediately available, and robot plugging cable in
robotic charger unplugs self when done
car re-parks itself in a non-charging stall until I'm done in the mall
(edit to add) advanced summon brings car to door when I'm done 'do' mall.
_My_ supercharger is at a mall, and I am a firm believer in commercial solutions installing chargers to encourage patronage. The trouble is superchargers are so damn fast that I find myself interrupting the activity to go babysit the charge lest I get idle fees.


----------

